# Tank pics



## MoreliaViridis (May 19, 2021)

Work in progress
Still propagating and growing out bunch of stuffs.
I should thin out P. erectus and space out some things...


----------



## Antique Wheels (9 mo ago)

Great color and texture! You should consider adding some hardscape too, the right piece of wood in the back right corner with some Java Moss would create a whole other dimension! Just a suggestion


----------



## Mr.Submarine (10 mo ago)

Beautiful! What are the pink-ish plants at the lower right?


----------



## MoreliaViridis (May 19, 2021)

Antique Wheels said:


> Great color and texture! You should consider adding some hardscape too, the right piece of wood in the back right corner with some Java Moss would create a whole other dimension! Just a suggestion


I'm not having space even for my fav stems so no.



Mr.Submarine said:


> Beautiful! What are the pink-ish plants at the lower right?


Cryptocoryne wendtii "Pink flamingo"

Easy plant and stays pretty pink. 
But not a fast grower compaired to stems. (To be fair, as far as crypts go its not that bad. Wendtii is decent grower.) 
So needs steady params to keep older leaves pink and clean of algae.

Leaves revert to dark brown whenever condition is lacking (especially light and CO2) or things (ferts, params, uprooting...) are unstable. You can see some leaves are dark brown.

They prefer higher GH (high Ca+Mg) but can still grow well at 2dGH. I keep them at 5-6. They do well at 0dKH. Other nutrients are not that demanding or picky.


----------

